# Movies that piss ya off.



## Grace

Which means they are either really bad movies and you wasted time and money to go see it or rent it...*or* they elicited a response in you (which means they were GOOD movies to get that response to begin with), but pissed you off no end..for whatever reason.

Off the top of my head, the ones I can think of that were what I consider _good_ movies but made my blood pressure rise are:

Mildred Pierce (spoiled brat)
The Bad Seed (murderous spoiled brat)
Old Yeller
Turner and Hooch
(the two above due to the dog dying. THAT pisses me off. So I dont watch animal flicks any more).
Superman (Reeve as star. Loved him, HATED margot kidder)
Indiana Jones Temple Of Doom (bitch screamed too much)
Burning Bed (obvious reasons. She shoulda capped him first time he hit her).
Rebecca-1940 (wimpy woman. Beat that old crone and kick his ass to the curb).
LOTR (overfacial reactions from Frodo and idiocy of Meri, mixed emotions of Gollum)
The Stoning Of Soraya (makes me wanna go cut off some penises in some villages).
White Christmas (Sisters song sung throughout and drove me batshit crazy).
Saturday Night Fever (same song. Over and over and over and over and over and over)
The Sound Of Music (any really good movie with a really good storyline but they have to sing all thru it. I HATE musicals).

Thats some. What about you?


----------



## California Girl

The 6th Sense. Anyone who did not work out the ending within the first 10 minutes is brain dead.


----------



## Grace

Im brain dead then cuz thats the only movie I didnt guess the ending of until 5 minutes towards the end when her breath was white as he stood over his wife.


----------



## Grace

And I wasnt pissed at the movie. I was pissed at ME, lol.


----------



## Sallow

Red Dawn.
The Green Berets.
300.
The Fountainhead.
Superman (The latest one which should have been called SuperJebus)
And most recently..Suckerpunch.


----------



## Grace

Oh yeah. Green Berets pissed me off too. When the dude died and the kid kept asking for him.

M.A.S.H....cuz it ended.

Frazier...cuz it ended.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I don't like movies that have sad love story endings. So any movie that sucks you in with false advertising and then ends badly for the couple. I did NOT like the end of Sucker Punch.


----------



## Sallow

RetiredGySgt said:


> I don't like movies that have sad love story endings. So any movie that sucks you in with false advertising and then ends badly for the couple. I did NOT like the end of Sucker Punch.



My problem with the film was the lack of plot, character development, dialogue or narrative. Great cgi and some wicked fight scenes.

But if Zach Synder wanted to do a live action anime..he should have at least researched the material.


----------



## Grace

RetiredGySgt said:


> I don't like movies that have sad love story endings. So any movie that sucks you in with false advertising and then ends badly for the couple. I did NOT like the end of Sucker Punch.



I hate tear jerkers. Chick flicks. Pet Dies flicks. Musicals. B movies that use corny pc graphics and really bad actors (which is why I rarely watch sci fi channel).


----------



## Grace

Zombies aint my thing, but I did like Resident Evil and Doom.

Oh, and the new wave of vamp movies. All romance shit. Give me a flick with regular evil vamps and Im a happy camper.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sallow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like movies that have sad love story endings. So any movie that sucks you in with false advertising and then ends badly for the couple. I did NOT like the end of Sucker Punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the film was the lack of plot, character development, dialogue or narrative. Great cgi and some wicked fight scenes.
> 
> But if Zach Synder wanted to do a live action anime..he should have at least researched the material.
Click to expand...


I watch those kind of movies for entertainment. The premise is stupid if you THINK about it. All the plot has to do is hold the action sequences together for me. And all the hot babes doesn't hurt.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

IMEURU said:


> Zombies aint my thing, but I did like Resident Evil and Doom.
> 
> Oh, and the new wave of vamp movies. All romance shit. Give me a flick with regular evil vamps and Im a happy camper.



Ok, if they were really, you would want to fight Zombies not Vampires or werewolves. Until recently they were all slow and STUPID. Some of the newer ones have fast and not so stupid Zombies.

Vampires are to smart, to powerful and usually have centuries of experience to beat you with. Werewolves are just to damn hard to kill.

Aliens are a mixed bag.


----------



## Grace

RetiredGySgt said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies aint my thing, but I did like Resident Evil and Doom.
> 
> Oh, and the new wave of vamp movies. All romance shit. Give me a flick with regular evil vamps and Im a happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, if they were really, you would want to fight Zombies not Vampires or werewolves. Until recently they were all slow and STUPID. Some of the newer ones have fast and not so stupid Zombies.
> 
> Vampires are to smart, to powerful and usually have centuries of experience to beat you with. Werewolves are just to damn hard to kill.
> 
> Aliens are a mixed bag.
Click to expand...


Cant argue with that.


----------



## Grace

I forgot the one with Will Smith. I am Legend. NOT impressed. He had to kill his dog. I HATE the Must Kill Pet movies as much as I hate the Cat Jumps On Can To Make Audience Scream movies. Lame. And I never jump.

Oh...and bad stuff is in that dark hole..normal people wont go in. Dumbass bimbos and dorks go in. Pisses me off at their stupidity.


----------



## jillian

I hated the ending of 7even... hated it. it was liked they worked to make sure that each killing fit the person murdered and then said "oh well, we have to end this sucker"... 


worst ending ever.


----------



## Grace

Trying to remember that one. Seven deadly sins one?


----------



## editec

Full Metal Jacket.

Possible the most overrated Viet Nam film ever made.

The first half was brilliant, the second half was an insult to anybody who served in country.

Nothing but a load of jingo nonsense.


----------



## Grace

Yep...kevin spacey, brad pitt. Ending was unexpected but expected.


----------



## Grace

editec said:


> Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> Possible the most overrated Viet Nam film ever made.
> 
> The first half was brilliant, the second half was an insult to anybody who served in country.
> 
> Nothing but a load of jingo nonsense.



Loved that movie..but yeah. After boot camp..it got kinda strange.


----------



## Sallow

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like movies that have sad love story endings. So any movie that sucks you in with false advertising and then ends badly for the couple. I did NOT like the end of Sucker Punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the film was the lack of plot, character development, dialogue or narrative. Great cgi and some wicked fight scenes.
> 
> But if Zach Synder wanted to do a live action anime..he should have at least researched the material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watch those kind of movies for entertainment. The premise is stupid if you THINK about it. All the plot has to do is hold the action sequences together for me. And all the hot babes doesn't hurt.
Click to expand...


Check out a Miyazaki flick..you'll find that even with seemingly "stupid" premises..a good solid story is infinitely better then a poor one.

Hayao Miyazaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sallow

Point Break..

That use to be on like every channel every other week.

Damn that was a very bad movie.


----------



## jillian

IMEURU said:


> Trying to remember that one. Seven deadly sins one?



yep. it was like they picked the most ugly, meanspirited ending possible even if it didn't fit with the rest of the film.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> The 6th Sense. Anyone who did not work out the ending within the first 10 minutes is brain dead.



Gone with the Wind- I knew the North would win


----------



## Montrovant

jillian said:


> I hated the ending of 7even... hated it. it was liked they worked to make sure that each killing fit the person murdered and then said "oh well, we have to end this sucker"...
> 
> 
> worst ending ever.



I disagree completely.  That movie was very good, and the ending fit.  While they might have found a better way to do it, I was satisfied with the ending.


----------



## hjmick

_2012_

_Robin Hood_ (The new one)


----------



## High_Gravity

I'll tell what you what movie pissed me off, Flight 93. I watched that once and it made me so angry I will never watch it again.


----------



## Marie888

Man on Fire (Denzel Washington)  Great movie but "Creasey Bear" didn't have to die!


----------



## Si modo

Marie888 said:


> Man on Fire (Denzel Washington)  Great movie but "Creasey Bear" didn't have to die!


I cried a freakin' river.  

Crying gives me a massive headache.


----------



## High_Gravity

How about Death Sentence?


----------



## hjmick

Marie888 said:


> Man on Fire (Denzel Washington)  Great movie but "Creasey Bear" didn't have to die!



The original was better. I saw no reason for the remake.


----------



## Marie888

Si modo said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man on Fire (Denzel Washington)  Great movie but "Creasey Bear" didn't have to die!
> 
> 
> 
> I cried a freakin' river.
> 
> Crying gives me a massive headache.
Click to expand...


I knowwww, balled my eyes out


----------



## Marie888

High_Gravity said:


> How about Death Sentence?



Never seen it, will have to check it out!


----------



## High_Gravity

Marie888 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Death Sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen it, will have to check it out!
Click to expand...


Its a very good movie!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Avitar the Last Airbender.  Ended up winning the Razzy for worst movie of the year.

Any movie where Hollywood depicts Wall St or big biz.  They are always the villan.

Any mobster movie where they are depicted as anything other than murdering scum.


----------



## Liability

The Day After Tomorrow

Anthroprogenic Global Warming (AGW) bullshit in the guise of an action/horror thriller.  Some good special effects, but a woefully crappy movie.  I love it when preachy Hollywood libs use entertainment to propagandize their stupidity to American audiences.


----------



## hjmick

High_Gravity said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Death Sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen it, will have to check it out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a very good movie!
Click to expand...


Of course it is, it has Bacon. Everything is better with bacon...


----------



## Zoom-boing

IMEURU said:


> Im brain dead then cuz thats the only movie I didnt guess the ending of until 5 minutes towards the end when her breath was white as he stood over his wife.



Me too and not until the ring dropped out of her hand.  I think M. Night did a great job of storytelling on that one and allowed folks to get caught up in it.  Guess I'm just a zombie!  lol

Movie that pissed me off?  The Village.  I mean . . . _really_???  And it wasn't any better the second time I saw it either.


----------



## uscitizen

Bambi!


----------



## Zoom-boing

If you've never seen it, watch _My Left Foot _with Daniel Day Lewis.  I picked it up at Blockcbuster's going-out-of-business sale for $4.  Forgot how good it was and was really glad I got to watch it again with the college kid.


----------



## boedicca

The Commitments.   A Paean to failure.


----------



## Two Thumbs

The Ten Commandments.

Seriously screwed up generations of people into thinking that's what actually happened.


----------



## xsited1

IMEURU said:


> Movies that piss ya off.



Tron Legacy
The Last Airbender
Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

What were they thinking???


----------



## Zoom-boing

Last King of Scotland.  Couldn't even get through it, hated it.

Oh, anyone ever see Fannie and Alexander?  Was out years ago, I have no clue what it was about just remember that it was reallyyyyyyyyyyyyy long and subtitled and hated the whole thing.  lol


----------



## B. Kidd

Cast Away. About some guys five year conversation with a soccer ball. As non-exciting and stoopid as a thread about Chuck Schumer or Joe Biden.


----------



## The Infidel

IMEURU said:


> I hate tear jerkers. Chick flicks. Pet Dies flicks. Musicals. B movies that use corny pc graphics and really bad actors (which is why I rarely watch sci fi channel).


----------



## The Infidel

Braveheart... I hate how it ends. 




*FREEDOM...!!!!!​*


----------



## Grace

High_Gravity said:


> I'll tell what you what movie pissed me off, Flight 93. I watched that once and it made me so angry I will never watch it again.



omg...omg...I watched that last week. And I wanted to come here and kvetch about it, but I was so worried Id get jumped on. But now that YOU brought it up...Ill vent. (Tis all your fault, lol).

GROWN men. LOTS of them. Whiney women. Crying. Sniveling. Hiding. Eventually KNOWING they are gonna die and have the CHOICE on how to do it because regardless..they are gonna die anyway. All hiding from some fucking itty bitty twerp with a box cutter and another one with tnt strapped to his wimpy frame.Itty Bitty hollers in arabic or whatthefuckever and waves his box cutter and they all scream and HIDE behind seats. I was SOOOOOOOO mad, I was cussing the tv. Ex came in and I rewound it to Itty BItty waving his box cutter and I paused it and asked ex "if I were to take the guys place hiding behind the seat, tell me, dear...what would I be doing?" he said calmly "for starters you wouldnt have been behind the seat. Youd be all over him with teeth, nails, knees in crotch, hair pulling, battering him about the head and when done with him youd be on the Wimpy dude with the tnt shoving it up his ass as you screamed in your banshee wail".


pant pant pant.....pisses me off just THINKING about that movie.


----------



## Grace

The Infidel said:


> Braveheart... I hate how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEDOM...!!!!!​*




Saw it once. Once was enough. Mel did a great job with facial expressions and I was horrified at just the thought.


----------



## Grace

B. Kidd said:


> Cast Away. About some guys five year conversation with a soccer ball. As non-exciting and stoopid as a thread about Chuck Schumer or Joe Biden.



Oh, I loved that movie. Wilson kept him semi sane. Hated the ending though. Wanted him to hook up with Angel woman.


----------



## jillian

The Infidel said:


> Braveheart... I hate how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEDOM...!!!!!​*



That used to be my favorite movie. Now I can't watch anything with Mel Gibson.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Movies don't piss me off. They are either very good or, forgotten.

My list of all-time favorites: (No particular order)

Field of Dreams
Forrest Gump
The Shawshank Redemption
My Name is Nobody
Absolute Power
Fandango
The Cowboys
A Perfect World
The Green Mile
Rocky Balboa (Rocky 5)

For starters.


----------



## rightwinger

IMEURU said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cast Away. About some guys five year conversation with a soccer ball. As non-exciting and stoopid as a thread about Chuck Schumer or Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I loved that movie. Wilson kept him semi sane. Hated the ending though. Wanted him to hook up with Angel woman.
Click to expand...


Some of the dialogue in that movie was laughable

"so you buried  me and then you buried your wife....I'm so sorry I wasn't there"

You were on a fucking island


----------



## chanel

Cast Away bored me to death.

The Blair Witch Project had no ending.  And we just watched "Under Suspicion" with Morgan Freeman and that had a bullshit ending too.

I watched the French film "Coco Before Chanel" this weekend and it put me to sleep twice.  Took three tries to finish it.  Don't waste your time.

Thanks for the tip on Flight 93.

Off subject but...  Black Swan - OMG! Loved, loved, loved it.


----------



## xsited1

jillian said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Braveheart... I hate how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEDOM...!!!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That used to be my favorite movie. Now I can't watch anything with Mel Gibson.
Click to expand...


Mel Gibson apologized for his antisemitic remarks which makes it okay. Here 'ya go:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LcFOyIe_jc]YouTube - mel gibson apologize publicly to the jews[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

The second X Files movie
True Grit (new one)
Dune LOVE the books HATE the movie


There are so many that are so bad...i cant even remember them.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The Infidel said:


> Braveheart... I hate how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEDOM...!!!!!​*



I wonder if Rip Torn got the idea for his name from the ending?


----------



## Ernie S.

My favorite movie that pissed me off was The Sting. When Newman and Redford got up, I was PISSED. I had been had! I can't think of any other movie that I hadn't figured out well before the final scene. I stomped out of the theater without a word. By the time I got to my car, I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## xsited1

White Noise


----------



## Grace

jillian said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Braveheart... I hate how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEDOM...!!!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That used to be my favorite movie. Now I can't watch anything with Mel Gibson.
Click to expand...



I hear ya. I cant watch movies that stars actors I cant stand. But..I like Mels movies so Ill keep watching them. Besides...Im a bit suspicious of whatsherfaces accusations.


----------



## Trajan

Waiting for Superman. it should be obvious why


----------



## Grace

Im like that with books too. Love the Anne Rice vamp/witch novels...but cant stand Anne Rice. She and I got into a big email fistifcuff with her telling me to not read her books and me telling her no worries about that cuz shes a well..I used the C word. Thats how pissed I was.


----------



## Montrovant

Grace said:


> Im like that with books too. Love the Anne Rice vamp/witch novels...but cant stand Anne Rice. She and I got into a big email fistifcuff with her telling me to not read her books and me telling her no worries about that cuz shes a well..I used the C word. Thats how pissed I was.



I mostly try to ignore what entertainers are like as people, be it movies, tv, books or music.  I don't care about them personally, I'm only concerned with them doing a good job in whatever medium they are involved.  I wouldn't be surprised if I disliked many of my favorite authors, so I'm glad I don't know them.


----------



## jillian

Grace said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Braveheart... I hate how it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEDOM...!!!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That used to be my favorite movie. Now I can't watch anything with Mel Gibson.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I cant watch movies that stars actors I cant stand. But..I like Mels movies so Ill keep watching them. Besides...Im a bit suspicious of whatsherfaces accusations.
Click to expand...


that's not why i can't stand him. i have issues with anti-semites so don't really think i should be putting money into his pocket.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That used to be my favorite movie. Now I can't watch anything with Mel Gibson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I cant watch movies that stars actors I cant stand. But..I like Mels movies so Ill keep watching them. Besides...Im a bit suspicious of whatsherfaces accusations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's not why i can't stand him. i have issues with anti-semites so don't really think i should be putting money into his pocket.
Click to expand...


You realise that you might be watching movies with actors that are CLOSET Anti- Semites?

You should probably just stick to reading the torah...just to be safe.


----------



## Grace

My ex said horrible things to me when he was drunk. Horrible. His current best friend at the time (the bottle) ruled what came out of his mouth. Sober, he was amazed at what his friend told him to say via his vocal cords. I give Mel the same amount of tolerance. If he said it sober, then Id have issue.


----------



## Samson

California Girl said:


> The 6th Sense. Anyone who did not work out the ending within the first 10 minutes is brain dead.


----------



## Samson

Grace said:


> Im like that with books too. Love the Anne Rice vamp/witch novels...but cant stand Anne Rice. She and I got into a big email fistifcuff with her telling me to not read her books and me telling her no worries about that cuz shes a well..I used the C word. Thats how pissed I was.



Yeah, the same thing happened to me when I found out RuPaul wasn't really a girl.


----------



## Ringel05

Can't say that I really hated any movie.  I may have had issues with some of the character portrayals, premise the movie is based on, predictable plot changes, bad acting and especially Hollywood's penchant for historical license, etc, etc.  For the most part though there were almost always elements or portrayals that I liked even though the movie itself was a dog because I realize *for me* movies are entertainment not true documentary social statements.  I.e. I can put aside the bull shit message and generally enjoy the show.


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I cant watch movies that stars actors I cant stand. But..I like Mels movies so Ill keep watching them. Besides...Im a bit suspicious of whatsherfaces accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not why i can't stand him. i have issues with anti-semites so don't really think i should be putting money into his pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realise that you might be watching movies with actors that are CLOSET Anti- Semites?
> 
> You should probably just stick to reading the torah...just to be safe.
Click to expand...


ah.. but mel is the one that made it an issue. not me.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Can't say that I really hated any movie.  I may have had issues with some of the character portrayals, premise the movie is based on, predictable plot changes, bad acting and especially Hollywood's penchant for historical license, etc, etc.  For the most part though there were almost always elements or portrayals that I liked even though the movie itself was a dog because I realize *for me* movies are entertainment not true documentary social statements.  I.e. I can put aside the bull shit message and generally enjoy the show.



Bullshit.

You probably loved Jodie Foster until you learned she was a Lesbo


----------



## xsited1

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I cant watch movies that stars actors I cant stand. But..I like Mels movies so Ill keep watching them. Besides...Im a bit suspicious of whatsherfaces accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not why i can't stand him. i have issues with anti-semites so don't really think i should be putting money into his pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realise that you might be watching movies with actors that are CLOSET Anti- Semites?
> 
> You should probably just stick to reading the torah...just to be safe.
Click to expand...


I avoid all movies with black Jewish homosexuals.


----------



## jillian

Grace said:


> My ex said horrible things to me when he was drunk. Horrible. His current best friend at the time (the bottle) ruled what came out of his mouth. Sober, he was amazed at what his friend told him to say via his vocal cords. I give Mel the same amount of tolerance. If he said it sober, then Id have issue.



i see where you're coming from. but i'm of a belief that people say what they really think when they're drunk and the inhibitions are shut down.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's not why i can't stand him. i have issues with anti-semites so don't really think i should be putting money into his pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realise that you might be watching movies with actors that are CLOSET Anti- Semites?
> 
> You should probably just stick to reading the torah...just to be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah.. but mel is the one that made it an issue. not me.
Click to expand...




So? For all you know, Jerry Seinfeld could be next!


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realise that you might be watching movies with actors that are CLOSET Anti- Semites?
> 
> You should probably just stick to reading the torah...just to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah.. but mel is the one that made it an issue. not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? For all you know, Jerry Seinfeld could be next!
Click to expand...


his parents may have something to say about that at the seder next week.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah.. But mel is the one that made it an issue. Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so? For all you know, jerry seinfeld could be next!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his parents may have something to say about that at the seder next week.
Click to expand...


*oy vey!!*


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say that I really hated any movie.  I may have had issues with some of the character portrayals, premise the movie is based on, predictable plot changes, bad acting and especially Hollywood's penchant for historical license, etc, etc.  For the most part though there were almost always elements or portrayals that I liked even though the movie itself was a dog because I realize *for me* movies are entertainment not true documentary social statements.  I.e. I can put aside the bull shit message and generally enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You probably loved Jodie Foster until you learned she was a Lesbo
Click to expand...


Why would her being a lesbian bother me?  Hell, I'm a lesbian in a mans body.


----------



## Grace

jillian said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex said horrible things to me when he was drunk. Horrible. His current best friend at the time (the bottle) ruled what came out of his mouth. Sober, he was amazed at what his friend told him to say via his vocal cords. I give Mel the same amount of tolerance. If he said it sober, then Id have issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see where you're coming from. but i'm of a belief that people say what they really think when they're drunk and the inhibitions are shut down.
Click to expand...


I used to think that too. But then alanon taught me differently. The Best Friend In The Bottle takes control. Anything can come out of their mouths and the body holding the soul cringes because it cant stop the vocals. Kinda like tourettes syndrome. Do they honestly think whomever they are calling names that they mean it? Its loss of control while the mind screams with shame and horror.
Mel is in his own hell. He knows that. I wish him well. And Ill keep watching his movies. But I understand your point of view as well, Jillian.


----------



## Grace

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say that I really hated any movie.  I may have had issues with some of the character portrayals, premise the movie is based on, predictable plot changes, bad acting and especially Hollywood's penchant for historical license, etc, etc.  For the most part though there were almost always elements or portrayals that I liked even though the movie itself was a dog because I realize *for me* movies are entertainment not true documentary social statements.  I.e. I can put aside the bull shit message and generally enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You probably loved Jodie Foster until you learned she was a Lesbo
Click to expand...


She is??


----------



## sitarro

jillian said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That used to be my favorite movie. Now I can't watch anything with Mel Gibson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I cant watch movies that stars actors I cant stand. But..I like Mels movies so Ill keep watching them. Besides...Im a bit suspicious of whatsherfaces accusations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's not why i can't stand him. i have issues with anti-semites so don't really think i should be putting money into his pocket.
Click to expand...


How about anti-Christians?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Have to think about this a bit.



One that always manages to piss me off is An Inconvenient Truth.
2010, that movie did everything wrong that 2001 got right.
Star Wars Special Edition - Han Shot First!
The Phantom Menace. I waited decades and got Jar Jar Binks. That pissed me off so much I still haven't watched Attack of the Clones or Revenge of the Sith.
Star Trek VI
Star Trek - Red matter, WTF?
Castaway
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alSQpinagp0]YouTube - Fedex - Cast Away Commercial[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt

sitarro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I cant watch movies that stars actors I cant stand. But..I like Mels movies so Ill keep watching them. Besides...Im a bit suspicious of whatsherfaces accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not why i can't stand him. i have issues with anti-semites so don't really think i should be putting money into his pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about anti-Christians?
Click to expand...


She doesn't mind them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Grace said:


> I forgot the one with Will Smith. I am Legend. NOT impressed. He had to kill his dog. I HATE the Must Kill Pet movies as much as I hate the Cat Jumps On Can To Make Audience Scream movies. Lame. And I never jump.
> 
> Oh...and bad stuff is in that dark hole..normal people wont go in. Dumbass bimbos and dorks go in. Pisses me off at their stupidity.



That is a whole class of movies I hate.

Why do people always run upstairs when someone is chasing them? Do they expect to fly off the roof?


----------



## Douger

The only parts of movies I like are the documentaries on how they were actually choreographed. 
The movie itself is bullshit. The amazing parts are how it they were done.
If I wanted fantasy, I'd study the bible.........or watch porn ( same difference).


----------



## idb

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say that I really hated any movie.  I may have had issues with some of the character portrayals, premise the movie is based on, predictable plot changes, bad acting and especially Hollywood's penchant for historical license, etc, etc.  For the most part though there were almost always elements or portrayals that I liked even though the movie itself was a dog because I realize *for me* movies are entertainment not true documentary social statements.  I.e. I can put aside the bull shit message and generally enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You probably loved Jodie Foster until you learned she was a Lesbo
Click to expand...

That's a side of Jodie I've never seen before...


----------



## idb

Anything with Nicholas Cage in it....gaaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## idb

And movies with Hugh Grant and Julia Roberts...gaaaaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Samson

idb said:


> And movies with Hugh Grant and Julia Roberts...gaaaaaahhhh!!!!!



Hugh Grant and Sally Fields


----------

